

FaceBook Engineering: Join Optimization in Apache Hive - yarapavan
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=470667928919&id=9445547199

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009696>

No comments.

------
kunjaan
That is the weirdest logo I have seen in a while.

